# Shipping MID JULY?



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

Its July 1, i know you guys are as anxious as i am to receive my nexus 7! when do you think the devices will actually ship out I Say the week of 15th monday............

I wish they would have gave us a choice to get the white nexus 7 it looks amazing. Cant wait to root and i hope to get a liquid rom in it!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

My guess would be around when you said probably. I'm also pretty anxious to get it. At least now we can say we get it this month lol.


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> My guess would be around when you said probably. I'm also pretty anxious to get it. At least now we can say we get it this month lol.


Yea lol..the wait shouldn't be too long...i hope they dont release a nexus 10 too soon...even though i feel 7 in is the sweet spot...my xoom is too big!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Tso Nexus said:


> Yea lol..the wait shouldn't be too long...i hope they dont release a nexus 10 too soon...even though i feel 7 in is the sweet spot...my xoom is too big!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nexus 10 if it ever happened would have to be a good amount more I'd assume. Not only would the screen be bigger but it would have to be a bigger resolution to not look like crap. All that equates to more money and it seems they are targeting the cheaper end to get more people to buy it. All that is speculation but I've had an iPad, a TF300 and my wife got a GTab 8.9 and I like the smaller form factor personally. Easier to take everywhere and easier to type on while holding in landscape.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am guessing around the same time or a little earlier. I am also excited for source because then we can have proper builds for Toro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xxgoosexx (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking at the hold on my account every day makes me sad..wish it would just charge so I have a new toy to play with. I have a GTab10.1 now and I am anxious to use a smaller form factor for some more common tasks where the 10 inch size seems a bit much.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

this'll be my first real Android tablet, the wait is killing me.

we've had two iPads in our house and we got a Kindle Fire as a Christmas present last year...the first time I picked it up I was blown away by the iPad, but after playing with the KF, it feels immense to me. the 7" form factor is my sweet spot for sure. in fact, the only thing I actually like about the KF at this point IS the form factor.


----------



## greg tolan (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope they ship it out before Apple pulls their usual shit again!


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

it takes time for those kinds of suits to move through the courts - the injunction against the GNex just came down, after all. I think those of us who pre-ordered should be safe.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Apple has nothing they can do against the Nexus 7. Last I checked Apple feels users shouldn't have tablet size choices so they have no 7 inch form factor. As far as the slide to unlock thing goes I really expect them to lose that fight as every smartphone has a sliding way of unlocking the device now days.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

presumably the "unified search" patent they're using against the GNex (and I think also pulled out against the GS3) could be applied to a suit against the N7 and Google Now...the interesting thing there is, that would be the first time Apple decided to take on Google directly, rather than attacking OEMs.

I kinda don't think it'll happen either, but only time will tell.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

number5toad said:


> presumably the "unified search" patent they're using against the GNex (and I think also pulled out against the GS3) could be applied to a suit against the N7 and Google Now...the interesting thing there is, that would be the first time Apple decided to take on Google directly, rather than attacking OEMs.
> 
> I kinda don't think it'll happen either, but only time will tell.


I'd love to see Google fight back though!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running JELLY BEAN via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## greg tolan (Apr 12, 2012)

Can someone explain how the "unified search" patent is even patentable? I mean windows 3.1 had unified search, no? WinMo certainly did with respect to the file explorer. I would assume that other mobile devices had unified searches. Also, since it was submitted in 2000 by apple the fact that the G1 shipped with this feature is irrelevant.


----------



## tsruggles (Jul 15, 2011)

number5toad said:


> Apple has nothing they can do against the Nexus 7. Last I checked Apple feels users shouldn't have tablet size choices so they have no 7 inch form factor. As far as the slide to unlock thing goes I really expect them to lose that fight as every smartphone has a sliding way of unlocking the device now days.


I certainly hope that the fact that this is a 7" tablet will be enough to show that Apple won't suffer devastating losses due to the products release. This was the basis of the injunction coupled with the patent infringement. The fact remains that the injunctions were granted based on the patent infringement on the siri feature. This tablet utilizes the "infringing" feature just as the Galaxy Nexus does. The Tab 10.1 injunction was based on the visual similarities between the ipad and the tab, with the infringing feature being the tablet itself. Logic dictates that with the Nexus 7, it is not directly competing with any apple product. They have no 7" device with SIRI, therefore apple would not suffer any devastating losses due to this products release. I guess it depends on how much money Judge Koh is demanding to pass down another BS ruling. It's funny how the legal system works so quickly for multi-billion dollar corporations, yet we the people have our day in court dragged out for months or even years.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Can someone explain how the "unified search" patent is even patentable? I mean windows 3.1 had unified search, no? WinMo certainly did with respect to the file explorer. I would assume that other mobile devices had unified searches. Also, since it was submitted in 2000 by apple the fact that the G1 shipped with this feature is irrelevant.


This was also a huge deal when WebOS was announced. You didn't have to keep your email and texts separated, for example. Then you could search through everything in one go. It's nothing new, Apple just wants to throw a wrench in anything Android because they're a source of competition and Apple doesn't like competition. I'm not sure why they're so scared, they'll always have the Apple diehards that would buy the original iPhone if Apple brought it back and marketed it as returning to smartphone roots or some shit. They'd all say "oh you don't REALLY need 3G or MMS. It's really a lot nicer without it. "


----------



## n0waybak (Dec 21, 2011)

WOOOO! GOOGLE PLAY UPDATED THE ESTIMATE SHIPPING TIME!!!

Now we only have to wait 3-4 weeks..


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

n0waybak said:


> WOOOO! GOOGLE PLAY UPDATED THE ESTIMATE SHIPPING TIME!!!
> 
> Now we only have to wait 3-4 weeks..


Was hoping for sooner.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Estimated shipping time is from when you order it. I just hope this Nokia shit doesn't push it back. Also they told me my money wouldn't be taken out of my account until It shipped and mine is out. I don't care at all but still maybe it's coming sooner than later  glad I ordered mine as soon as page went live cause I was able to get a case. Although maybe not the best looking thing it will protect it till hopefully cruzer lite makes one or incipio


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The change in shipping time I'm sure is for new pre-orders as that means their stock was depleted from pre-orders and they need an extra week for new pre-orders. As far as the Nokia thing goes it's not an issue and won't happen fast enough I'm sure.


----------

